# Would you destroy something perfect in order to make it beautiful?



## Lula (Aug 6, 2010)

My Chemical Romance always use that quote on their posters. The lead singer often tells fans to 'stay ugly.' I never got that until today.

Something beautiful isn't necessarily perfect. But something perfect isn't necessarily beautiful. I think it's learning to love the unconventional beauty that makes perfection. Things that other people might think are ugly. Freckles. Gapped teeth. Rain. I love it.

I don't know what happened today, but something clicked. I hope to see the best in everyone from now on. I'm going to 'stay ugly', whether people like it or not. People say you have to love yourself before others, buy that's not really how it works, is it? You have to be told you're perfect by someone else before you can love someone else, and then they carry on telling people from there. That's what I want to do. Help people understand.

Maybe it's because I'm back at school again, and I saw George. George was this boy I went out with after we'd been friends for ages. But I had this thing where I couldn't touch people, so we broke up after I told him I wouldn't hold his hand. I know, right. So lame. Fourteen and never had a real boyfriend, or been kissed. I'm getting over it. I still really like him. I hope I'll get better at touching people, because I really do like George. He's so lovely. We all used to make fun of his 'blue-enhancing' contact lenses. So yeah.


----------

